# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Fuente y Lavaderos Nuestra Señora de la Estrella.

## frfmfrfm

En la entrada del parque Natural de la Sierra de Aracena y Picos de Aroche se encuentra un pueblecito llamado El Garrobo, que es atravesado por una vereda por donde se transportaba el mineral extraído de las minas de la sierra de Huelva hasta Sevilla, donde he encontrado esta fuente con unos  lavaderos antiguos.
Estas fotos se han realizado en los primeros dias de septiembre y como se puede ver el caudal de salida para estas fechas es bastante bueno.









Saludos a todos desde sevilla.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por la información y las imágenes frfmfrfm  :Smile: 

He pasado muchas veces por toda esa zona y conozco multitud de lugares, pero éste en concreto lo desconocía, gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Curiosas esas fotas de la fuente y los lavaderos... la verdad es que gracias al progreso!!! Me acuerdo yo cuando mi abuela me decía que iban a lavar al río, que está a más de 2 kms del pueblo y de las penurias que pasaban...
Que tiempos aquellos de fatigas y de conformarse con muy poco!!
Un saludo y gracias por enseñarnos el lugar amigo mio.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por las fotos.
Esas fuentes y lavaderos servian, aparte de para el uso dispuestos, para lugar de reunion y se hacia bastante vida social, una via de escape de las mijeres (amen de lugar donde poder lavar la ropa) y causa de muchos reumas para ellas

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una fuente a la que le tiene que salir el agua muy fría, como a todas.
Conozco El Garrobo, pero de oída, hemos dicho de ir algún día, pero todavía no tenemos fecha  :Smile: .
Gracias por las fotos y la información frfmfrfm.

----------


## frfmfrfm

El sitio era completo he estado fijandome y entre la fuente y el lavadero también habia un abrevadero para amimales.

----------


## cantarin

Hola frfmfrfm

Ciertamente si que era completo como también para los animales. En Guadalajara capital queda uno que está restaurado junto al torreón del alamín, la verdad que es signo de como vivían nuestras abuelas y la vida social como dice Fede.

Un abrazo.

----------

